
The Cost of Living in Mark Zuckerberg’s Internet Empire - SirLJ
https://www.theringer.com/tech/2018/12/19/18148701/mark-zuckerberg-facebook-year-in-review
======
taneq
This kind of breathless horror at the kind of data that Facebook had access
to, and sold, is once again disingenuous. Of _course_ they had that data and
_of course_ they sold it. They told you so. In their 'privacy policy'. Did you
read it before clicking 'accept'?

~~~
CodeCube
_No one_ read that ... we (the tech industry) need to move past the idea that
presenting information in a privacy policy or eula is enough. To depend on
that is a breech of ethics in my opinion, because no matter how much we'd like
for it to be enough, __Users Do Not Read Them __.

It is not informed consent even if they "scroll to the bottom and click
accept". Our industry has conditioned users to click yes/accept on any and all
popups that block their path to doing whatever it is they're doing (using the
app, playing the game, installing a program, etc).

~~~
taneq
> _No one_ read that ...

I did, and I said "hell no", and I was outraged when similar firms (Pebble?)
tried similar stunts. I'm not excusing Facebook for their invasions but I'm
also not excusing the people who explicitly opted in to such violations and
then acted shocked when the data they offered was used.

~~~
lghh
Yes, and look at who you are. You are a (presumably) developer, tech literate
at a minimum but more likely with a strong command of how technology works and
how companies like Facebook operate. You're not my dad, you're not a child,
you're not someone who uses the internet to talk to their family and that's
about it. You're such a small percent of the group affected by Facebook's
actions that thinking everyone operates like you is disingenuous.

~~~
taneq
Fair, I'm that guy that rants at you at parties about how you should care more
about privacy, then makes self-deprecating remarks about tinfoil. >.>

